# Remote start HELP!!



## Malibuman360 (Jan 1, 2014)

I recently installed a viper 4205 and used the flashlogic FLCAN bypass module.
The 4205 is the one button remote start only system. Everything works ok except, when I start it with the remote the doors unlock (to bypass factory alarm) then it starts but doesnt relock. Any suggestions?? BTW, I am using the D2D mode. Thanks


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

should be able to set that in the programming as to what the doors do after the RS sequence. What is the YMM of the vehicle?


----------



## Malibuman360 (Jan 1, 2014)

its a 2008 trailblazer ss. I looked at the options and didnt see anything about that. I may have bit off more than I can chew here, I just wanted all the connections soldered and I know others dont do that.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

it is in the programming of the FLCAN, see to lock after RS sequence.


----------



## moonermoon (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi ! Malibuman360!
i bought the viper 4205 same like you , but i have a problem , when i connect all the wires that suppose are the right, the remote starter does not start, when i press the button only click and flashing 5 times.
can you help me out to tell me which wires you connected, i have a Toyota tribute 2005 automatic, i do not if i need set up the remote starter as automatic transmission.

Thank You i will appreciate your help.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

First, make sure your neutral safety and the ground wire are properly connected. Here are the wires for a 2005 Mazda Tribute:
12 VOLT CONSTANT	Connect to BATTERY 
STARTER	TAN/LIGHT BLUE (+)	@ IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS	
STARTER 2	N/A 
IGNITION 1	LIGHT GREEN/PURPLE (+)	@ IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS	
IGNITION 2	N/A 
IGNITION 3	N/A 
ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 1	BLACK/LIGHT GREEN (+)	@ IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS


----------

